# another trip to chi-town..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

just got back in from chicago.. here's the lowdown in short.. 
got there on tuesday afternoon, fished and caught several fish up to 15lbs, lost 6 leads to snags.. fished all night and had 1 run that got cut off.. grrr 
wednesday.. fished from the sunrise to around 11.. caught a few fish.. went to wacker.. got back on the bank at 3pm, caught a bunch loads of teens sized fish.. had several that are still pre-spawn and are in action.. saw several males follow the females in.. caught a bunch of 20lbs++fish from 7pm until sunset..i mean no crap, a bunch of lows 20s .. i got a few pics of them and will post it later.. fished again all night and caught nothing.. 
paul P. join me on thursday morning and we had several issues of cut-offs and break offs.. no fun.. by 10am, things are back in check.. and we caught fish.. up to around 19lbs.. moved to a few other spot just for shade in the afternoon, caught a few smaller fish.. decides to pack it up and come back home before the weekend concerts kicks off.. i will be back there again soon.. 
met up with mick thill during this trip.. he fixed my rod for me.. he have a hell of a collection of floats and bobbers.. i mean holy moly..  what a guy to talk to about fishing in general..


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Sounds like a good trip AK.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here's a few pics..


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Those are some pretty good sized carp!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Those are some nice fish AK, glad you had a good time in Chicago


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow thats a couple of big carp. and a big rod in the background


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Ack, are you going to do the Lake Monroe thingy in July? Herkel


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AK buddy, looks like you had another great time. ( nice catch too) Got toget you another OGF hat so you can advertise for us!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

herkel.. i hope to be at lake monroe.. i love fishing with larry and rachel..  last time we fished together i schooled them both..


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Ack, did you ever get your van fixed? I hope you can make it on the 15th. I'll have to bring a little Merlin magic for you to try. I don't know if it will help you catch more fish but if you don't you won't feel bad  :S Herkel


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Ack, We been trying to get some info. on the rules & regs. for Monroe lake so if you can help us out post what you know. I would hate to drive all that way and then find out that my bait was not permitted  Herkel


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

as far as i know, its anything goes over there.. larry told me some guy was fishing/chumming with corn over there and do well.. he even use some boilies over there himself with some decent results.. 
by the way, what on earth is the merlin magic?? is it funkilicious??


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Ack, Just try it You'll like it  Herkel


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish AK


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Ack, Plans have changed, Their having an all nighter at Spillmans on the 15th so I won't be able to make the Lake Monroe event. I wish the dates didn't hit on the same day as one another but I had to choose one or the other and Spillmans is just too much $$$$ to pass up.[1000$ per hr.plus 4 10$ sides] Jugs and match weights included. It's too bad your not into Pay Lake fishing, You could probally win some of that $$$ for yourself. If you change your mind about the pay lake thing, Let me know. Herkel


----------

